# Should I Switch Cages for the Winter?



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I have 5 mice total: four does and one buck. I house them (girls and boy separately) in wire hamster cages which I prefer for the ventilation and ability to add attachments. The room I keep them in is always cold for some reason even with the heat on and I keep the cages near the window so they can have light during the day. I have given them bedding and a covered shelter but I still worry that they're too cold. Should I switch the does to a glass tank for the winter? Will that keep them warmer?


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

How cold is cold?

A solid-wall cage will keep them warmer, heat can't escape and they will be clear of drafts. Depending on how cold the room is, a cage switch may not be necessary.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

The room is very drafty and cold. I always need a blanket when I am in there and sometimes there is condensation on the solid parts of the cage and the cage itself is occasionally cold to the touch.


----------



## olivyewfarm (Oct 8, 2013)

If you are worried about them, you could put them in a solid wall cage with heavy bedding.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I was going to switch them over to a tank, but as I was cleaning the tank I broke the glass :/ So looks like that isn't an option anymore. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Demonic Hope (Jul 1, 2013)

Couldn't you just move them to a warmer part of the house? The condensation and draftiness isn't good for their health.


----------



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

Unfortunately no, they are my personal pets and I can only keep them in my room. I have moved them away from the window to a warmer part of my room and have been using a space heater. I've provided them with extra bedding too.


----------

